# Ring Dish / holder?



## DavidDobbs (Sep 17, 2014)

I have someone wanting a turned ring dish. Anyone ever made one?

Thanks

Dave


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Sep 17, 2014)

@Gixxerjoe04 made some kind of bowl that had a ring holder in it... I don't remember where he posted it though. Maybe he'll post it up here.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 17, 2014)

http://woodbarter.com/threads/weekend-projects.16424/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll take a picture in the morning of one of mine


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 17, 2014)

Cool thanks


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know if you may consider this but I made 3 or 4 a few years back. In the Jimmy Clewes style.
Will fit on a window sill above the kitchen sink or on the bath cabinet top.
I did not make a winged top but a round top. Mine were about 1.5" W X 4" long. Thickness was about 1.5" not counting the lid; about 2.5 high overall.

http://www.wnywoodturners.com/events/clewes0405/clewes040510.jpg


----------



## BarbS (Sep 19, 2014)

I've sold several on Etsy. Simple as can be:


 

 



and if it's an actual dish you want to turn, just make it small enough to hold a tidbit:


----------



## MikeMD (Sep 20, 2014)

You could turn what looks like something similar to a Hershey's Kiss...simple and quick. You could extend the spire a little if you wanted. 

You could also turn what would look like a hollow form with a finial...but make it out of one piece and consequently not hollow it. I'd suggest either turning a separate base that it is glued to to give it a little more stability.


----------



## DavidDobbs (Sep 20, 2014)

Thanks everyone 
Now if I can get to one of my lathes under them piles of lumber in my shop.......lol


Dave


----------

